# Use of 99080



## Debbie C

Several software programs only allow you to submit 4 ICD9 codes with each claim.  As we all know, capturing all diagnostic codes is a must with HCC's.  So in order to capture the additional ICD9 codes, we are using 99080 to submit the additional codes.  Do you see a problem with using that code OR does anyone have a suggestion for a better CPT code to use?  Or can you share your experiences as to what work around you use? 

I am desperate at this point so, any help and/or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks and have a Great Day!!
Debbie


----------



## LLovett

The problem is with the software, that is what needs to be fixed.

99080 represents an actual service, your provider did not perform this service therefore it is incorrect to report it, even at a zero balance.

To the best of my knowledge there is no cpt code that would be appropriate for this situation.

Just my opinion,

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Debbie C

I agree it is a software problem but since it is the HICFA 1500 form that only allows 4 ICD9 codes to be billed, that is where I am just not sure how to submit the remainder of the codes.  It is not an internal problem, it is a Global problem with all the health plans etc.  They didnt have any suggestions  on what code to use to submit the additional ICD9's or a better method to use other than the way we are currently doing the submission.   I was just hoping someone else out there had another suggestion.

Thank you for your response.


----------



## mitchellde

I a still trying to figure out what exactly you are using the 99080 for.  You are now allowed 8 dx codes on an electronic CMS 1500, however you are allowed to link only 4 dx codes to each line item.  You may not use any CPT code that is not documented by the physician.  Your software should be allowing 8 dx codes to be entered and they should cross over to the carrier.


----------



## cyndeew

You can always use block 19 to add additional dx codes. It is a free-form area that most carriers can receive electronically. I would not use 99080 because it represents a report charge. If it isn't all that important to submit more than 4 dx codes, just document them in the patient's record. Most carriers will only enter the first 4 anyhow. I agree that it is a software limitation because you can submit up to 8 electronically.


----------

